# Training collars



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Well my Tri-Tronics pro 100XL collar quit on me&#8230; *again* :? . 
I'm thinking of switching to either the Dogtra 2300NCP or 3500NCP. Does anyone have any experience with the Dogtra products good or bad?? Any comments or product reviews would be appreciated.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 1900 NCP 2 dog unit and am very happy with it. The 2300 is basically the updated version of what I have. I'm sure it would treat you right.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've never used those Dogtra models, but the Tritronics Pro 100 G2 EXP is the best collar setup I've ever used. I own the Pro 100XL and it still works OK at 7 years old, but the G2 EXP series is worlds apart from the old stuff.

I don't know how long you've had the 100XL, but any electronic device has a limited life span. You'll see degraded performance from all brands as the batteries and hardware components age and are subjected to field use. 

Has Tritronics treated you well for service work? I'm curious because I've never had to have any of their products repaired.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I've had several Dogtra collars and they work great. I have their newer 2-dog unit with the LCD readout and it's great. They're smaller and the lithium batteries recharge in about 2 hours. I've never had a single issue.


----------



## North Mountain (Sep 19, 2007)

Tritronics has a special going until the end of the month. Trade in your old collar for 40% off a new one. I just traded in my Pro 100 for a Flyway. Smokin deal. My old Pro 500 collar that I won at a raffle in 1999 is still going strong. The 100 was a collar that I got used and it was not working when I traded it.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

North Mountain said:


> Trade in your old collar for 40% off a new one.


Dude, thanks for that info. I know what I'll be doing with my 100XL this week!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

> Has Tritronics treated you well for service work? I'm curious because I've never had to have any of their products repaired


Their customer service reps. are quite pleasant to talk to unfortunately I have had to deal with them enough to find that out.

I bought my first pro 100 and used it pretty heavily,(4-5 hours a day 4 days a week) when I was running field trials. That collar lasted almost two years and the batteries went out. I called Tri-tronics and the acknowledged that they had received some bad batteries from one of their suppliers. They replaced the collar no problems. The replacement collar lasted about a year and a half. When it quit I sent it back for a replacement (2 year warranty) They said they couldn't honor the warranty because it was a replacement collar and the warranty period started with the purchase of the original collar which had expired. They also said that they either couldn't fix it or no longer worked on that model I don't remember which. But they offered to take it on trade similar to the deal they are offering now. So i bought the Pro 100XL.
I have since quit field trialing so this collar has had very limited use. I drought if I have more than 80 hours actual use on this collar and it quit powering on. I talked to their customer service they told me about the trade in offer and also said they no longer work on the 100XL and referred me to Collar clinic if I wanted to see if they could repair it.

I just can't see buying a new collar every couple years....there has got to be something better out there....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the 2300 Dogtra----- certainly nothing bad to say about- simple- never a problem - couldn't be happier with it.


----------

